# Starting fresh: Milwaukee or Makita?



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

And Ryobi is not an option?

For the money, great value. I built my garage and addition with Ryobi....I have about 15 of their power tools.


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

+1 on the Ryobi. They're more than enough for most people. And a larger tool assortment all using.the same battery.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Have to agree.
I just bought a new set to replace some of my older tools.
Came with a drill, impact driver, sawsall, flashlight, ciruler saw, charger and two LI-Ion battery plus a bag to keep them in for less then $200.00.
I sold my old set for $100.00.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Ryobi is more than homeowner quality. Plenty of capability in those tools. 

My installers run both the Ryobi and the Makita.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Sep 26, 2014)

I've still got my first Ryobi miter saw that I bought around 13yrs ago. Great little light weight 10'. Cut miles of trim with that thing. Only problem I've ever had with it is a couple of years ago moving the deck around got really difficult like sand had gotten in there or something. Took it apart, cleaned it out but that didn't seem to help much.

I do think they make great gear though.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

And the 4 amp hr batteries at 2 for $99.00 ain't bad either, try buying Milwaukee or Makita batteries for that price.


----------



## gizzygone (Jul 26, 2012)

Alright... Guess I'll stick with the green!

I didn't want to spend $150 for a new set of batteries and a new drill, but y'all make it seem as if there's really no advantage going more expensive for a homeowner


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

I run makita xlt series and they are great. Just a few hours ago grabbed a wrecking saw for $119 at HD, said saw runs on the batteries that my drill/driver, 6 1/2" circular saw, and impact driver use. Charge in like a half hour. The big 3.0 amp hour batteries can be had for two for 99 bucks at HD today.have had all but the wrecking saw for about four years.

Right green IS less expensive. And lots of guys I work with at habitat have the little sets which are ok but not heavy duty. Some also have the kobalt sets (but those are toys compared to makita plus the circ is 5 1/2".

I am NOT a professional...but I do construction type work three or four days a week...and wouldn't trade out the makita....but that might be because it was what I started with....and when you get like six batteries, circ, wrecking, impact, and drill....you hesitate to change. Ron


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Makita, Milawaukee, Bosch, Ryobi, Hitachi, and others... You really can't go wrong with just about any of these. I would suggest looking at what tools you might need and then go all-in on whatever brand has the range you want. I have Makitas and (upgraded from the old 9.6V NiCd to 18V Li Ion a few years ago) and love them. The drill/driver and impact is just a start. The portable vaccum and articulating LED light are outstanding. Latest addition is the big 1/2" impact for car lug nuts. Now I don't need to run the noisy air compressor so often. Same batteries work in all and the quick charger is killer.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

tough call, makita has the largest selection of tools that run on their lxt batteries at over 100 tools... milwaukee has the edge for performance..

personally i prefer the feel of the makita tools. i find the milwaukee circ saws big and clunky compared to makita. and the makita impact drivers have better speed control in the trigger


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

gizzygone said:


> As a follow up to my other thread, I think I've decided it's time for my tools to grow up. Right now one of the big box stores has a great deal on tools, so instead of buying a full kit flat-out, I'm thinking I'll buy a drill/impact set and add as needed.
> 
> I've played with both in store, and like the feel of both.
> 
> ...


Ayuh,.... I still have the Milwaukee set I bought years ago for well over a grand, that's total junk now, due to the lack of support,...
I'll _Never_, _Ever_ buy a Milwaukee tool again,....

When I needed to up-grade a few years ago, a friend had a Makita impact driver that I was very impressed with,...
So the followin' Christmas, My Love bought me a Makita 1/2" drill/ impact driver kit,....
The only mistake was it was just a drill, not a hammer drill,....

Since then, I up-graded to the brush less motor units, an impact driver, 'n a hammer drill,...
I gave my slightly older tools to My Love, as she's also quite Handy, 'n needs her own tools,....

I couldn't be Happier with my Makita tools,....


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm a Milwaukee guy, and we use Makita at work. The Makitas feel alright but don't perform as well. The new brushless drill couldn't run a self-feeding auger but through a fence post. I've found the opposite to be true on the impact driver trigger, it seems to be just an on/off switch. And the newer batteries don't work on their older tools, so goodbye Craigslist deals. 

My Milwaukee Fuel impact driver has 3 speed/torque settings in addition to better trigger control. I haven't tried an auger bit in my drill but it drills through concrete just fine. And all M18 batteries run all M18 tools, including Fuel. They have more brushless tools then anyone else which is good for battery life and power. 

They are geared towards professionals: that's why they have a cordless Mag Drill and knockout tool but no weed eater or coffee pot. But that's a good thing because professionals don't care what a tool costs, they just want it to perform. 

Ryobi is good enough for the average homeowner who isn't a tool snob. That would leave me out  They're not professional quality. 

One thing that makes me hesitate to recommend them at all is that they still use stem-style batteries when everyone (except Craftsman, but they don't count) has gone to a slide-style battery. The stem-style works just fine but doesn't leave enough room in the tool for the electronics a brushless motor requires. That would make me think they would sooner or later have to change their platform over and would render all your tools obsolete.


----------



## gizzygone (Jul 26, 2012)

Mort said:


> I'm a Milwaukee guy, and we use Makita at work. The Makitas feel alright but don't perform as well. The new brushless drill couldn't run a self-feeding auger but through a fence post. I've found the opposite to be true on the impact driver trigger, it seems to be just an on/off switch. And the newer batteries don't work on their older tools, so goodbye Craigslist deals.
> 
> My Milwaukee Fuel impact driver has 3 speed/torque settings in addition to better trigger control. I haven't tried an auger bit in my drill but it drills through concrete just fine. And all M18 batteries run all M18 tools, including Fuel. They have more brushless tools then anyone else which is good for battery life and power.
> 
> ...


I'm just the kind of guy who wants the best... But finances sometimes sway me in another direction. 

Being just a homeowner, I've decided to stick with the Ryobi brand. As much as I'd like to upgrade to the pro grade models, it seems Ryobi is a safer bet. Sure, the run time may not be as long, and the tool may not be as compact or light, but they seem to be a favorite among homeowners here. And seeing as I already have invested in some Ryobi tools, it almost makes more sense to stick with what I know. 

I'm sure they'll switch battery technology at some point which scares me, but they certainly do seem committed to their current design. In fact, while doing some research, I came across a brushless drill they just started selling in Australia, using the same battery. So it would seem to me they're simply engineering around their one plus platform. 

I'd love a Makita kit, or Milwaukee, but at the end of the day, I'm saving a few bucks going with a Ryobi. If I break a tool or kill it, I won't feel as bad. And if I need a new tool, I just need to run down to the local orange box store, and pick up a bare tool from the shelf. 


Thanks all for helping me in my decision!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I've got some of the older drills and I'm using the new LI batteries......plenty of run time


----------



## gizzygone (Jul 26, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> I've got some of the older drills and I'm using the new LI batteries......plenty of run time


Older Ryobi?


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I know you're sticking with Ryobi, but for others listening, I like Makita. I think the batteries are great, and they have a huge selection of tools. Two of them I couldn't do without are the light and vacuum
http://www.amazon.com/Makita-XLC02ZW-Compact-Vacuum-Bare/dp/B00LIV0QJU
http://www.amazon.com/Makita-LXLM03-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Flashlight/dp/B007ZOMKJ8


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Exactly, those are the 2 tools I mentioned without links in my earlier post. I use the vac almost every day and am getting a second for my workshop.



jeffnc said:


> I know you're sticking with Ryobi, but for others listening, I like Makita. I think the batteries are great, and they have a huge selection of tools. Two of them I couldn't do without are the light and vacuum
> http://www.amazon.com/Makita-XLC02ZW-Compact-Vacuum-Bare/dp/B00LIV0QJU
> http://www.amazon.com/Makita-LXLM03-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Flashlight/dp/B007ZOMKJ8


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I will stick my $.02 cents on Ridgid I have had mine for about 15 years and replaced 1 battery and a charger. I have a whole garage full of ridgid and if needed to replace any I would buy them again. The only tool of theirs I didn't like was the 6" sander.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

To be honest, it might be worth getting the Makita setup even if you're just getting the dustvac - it's that good. I've always liked the _theory_ of dustvacs, but in practice the batteries always sucked and wore out fast. With this one, all problems solved. I don't know how good the batteries are on other systems, but the Makitas are great.


----------



## gizzygone (Jul 26, 2012)

jeffnc said:


> To be honest, it might be worth getting the Makita setup even if you're just getting the dustvac - it's that good. I've always liked the _theory_ of dustvacs, but in practice the batteries always sucked and wore out fast. With this one, all problems solved. I don't know how good the batteries are on other systems, but the Makitas are great.


For me, it's not worth it. We have a dyson stick vacuum that handles the cordless vacuuming around the home. 

I'd love to make the upgrade to Makita, but my better senses are saying it doesn't make sense:

I already have the 4 tool kit I bought 6 years back (drill, reciprocating saw, circular saw and impact driver). I ended up getting a Ryobi radio/charger (definitely not nearly as good as the Makita sound-wise, but the built in charger is realllly nice to have). Plus I have a Ryobi cordless hammer drill, lantern (great for camping) and I ended up picking their hybrid led work lamp last night for my shed. 

I originally was ready to ditch it all and start over, but I'd be looking at hundreds of dollars. It makes more sense for me to keep adding to the Ryobi kit. The drill still has enough juice for most functions: the reciprocating saw and circular saw do leave some to be desired, but I'm wondering how much more power I'd gain by leaving my platform for another battery one


----------



## sbtools (Sep 16, 2015)

Nothing wrong with Ryobi tools, I have used Ryobi and Makita and find them both good value for money. Are the newer tools inter changeable with the slightly older Lithium Ion Battery,? if so this would make sense to stick with the same tools.

1st4tools


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

im really hard on tools and use them a lot. Ryobi ? well if your not going to need it much. Milwaukee i abuse the hell out of and they just keep going.


----------



## Paulco (Feb 2, 2016)

*My vote:*

Makita


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

When you need to push the tool, money talks. You should listen to the motor on the makita corded hammer drill. There's nothing sweeter. Since you didn't mention the cost, go with makita. I don't think milwaukee is spending on the research.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i disagree with the last statement.. ive used both the milwaukee fuel m18 line and own makita.. the milwaukee stuff is leading the pack hands down


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

hotrod351 said:


> im really hard on tools and use them a lot. Ryobi ? well if your not going to need it much. Milwaukee i abuse the hell out of and they just keep going.


Really? One of my drills is 12 years old and I've used the dog crap out of it.

Sawzall? I've really abused that beast....and it's still going.

My Ryobi tools have built a 2-story garage and my 2-story addition.


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

I have Milwaukee and Makita and I've had good luck with both.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I was really considering Ryobi One+ 18v when I decided it was time to standardize my assortment of tools into a single platform. The reason I didn't was that I was worried about the staying power of the platform. I plan on buying a few tools here and there over time, not a bundle all at once. I felt like Ryobi might decide to put out a new platform, with new tools and new batteries at any time and I would never get to the point of having everything using the same batteries and chargers. I just have the feeling that the homeowner-oriented lines of tools seem to do that more often for marketing purposes than do pro lines of tools.

In the end, I decided to go with DeWalt 20v Max, as it is relatively new and DeWalt seems to keep things around for quite a while (judging by the longevity of their 18v NiCad line of tools). Plus the brushless motors on the XR versions are awesome. Admittedly, only my drill is XR, the others are the lower tiers of the 20v Max system.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Interesting....I bought my first Ryobi drill in 98. It still uses the same kind of battery as the new stuff.

17 years sounds like pretty good staying power to me.


----------



## gizzygone (Jul 26, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> Interesting....I bought my first Ryobi drill in 98. It still uses the same kind of battery as the new stuff.
> 
> 17 years sounds like pretty good staying power to me.


I was just going to say: Ryobi swears by their commitment to the battery style they have now: they tout it in most of their ads. 

I know in Austrailia they even just released a new brushless drill using the same battery style. 

Given that, and the fact that Ryobi had a deal at the time I decided to just re-invest in Ryobi and bought new batteries.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I think I need to pull out all my Ryobi stuff and take a pic.....


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

ddawg16 said:


> Interesting....I bought my first Ryobi drill in 98. It still uses the same kind of battery as the new stuff.
> 
> 17 years sounds like pretty good staying power to me.


That was my concern. The design is nearly 2 decades old at this point, I felt like they will need to refresh/change it sooner or later.


----------



## cful (Feb 22, 2016)

Makita if you ask me. I mean, Milwaukee is good, but they have had some misses lately. The best thing Milwaukee has going for it, is the 5 year warranty (only 3 years with Makita). But other than that, I think Makita is superior in every other category. I have had my kit for almost 4 years, and I still have the same batteries and I haven't broken a tool.


----------



## cful (Feb 22, 2016)

And yeah, if anybody wants to know, I own this little thing right here. I can't recommend it enough. For a heavy tool, it handles great, and as I mentioned before, the battery is superb.

http://www.gasweld.com.au/makita-dlx2055t-combo-kit


----------



## isuhunter (May 1, 2014)

I went from Ryobi to this... NO REGRETS!

Used the hammer drill this weekend to drill into concrete and it went just as easy as an corded dewalt hammer drill. Both Milwaukee and Makita are good. I have some of each.


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Your Makita miter saw looks soooooo much like my Craftsman model. It makes me wonder how many companies really make their own products.


----------



## isuhunter (May 1, 2014)

spaceman spif said:


> Your Makita miter saw looks soooooo much like my Craftsman model. It makes me wonder how many companies really make their own products.


Thats interesting... Its such a nice tool to have!


----------



## bradleyshome (Mar 16, 2016)

If you want quality and durability, go with makita. If you want something affordable go with Ryobi, they're okay for the price. But whatever you do don't get a Milwaukee. Actually Milwaukee and Ryobi are owned by the same company, Ryobi is for the home market where Milwaukee is supposed to be for pros but its far from the quality of Makita.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

bradleyshome said:


> Milwaukee is supposed to be for pros but its far from the quality of Makita.


Based on what?


----------



## bradleyshome (Mar 16, 2016)

Mort said:


> Based on what?


As in they are targeting the higher end market.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I meant the quality thing.


----------

